# Power



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

[align=left]
Help, I am a new owner of a 1993 Hymer B534 it been my dream to own one of these and with age it has finally come true, however I am struggling with some of the switches etc, I am a woman and things dont seem to be simple!
First. When I plug in the power at home to cool the fridge for my journey, should the lights work off this power? because they dont! and why is it that my leisure battery goes flat over night if I leave the power in the on position but with no lights or anything on!. there is also a small switch by the door that lights up orange, what is this for I switch it on and off and I cannot see what happens?
Val


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*power*

Whilst not owning a hyner, there a couple of things you could check! if you have been driving when you stop do you have power to the lights then, you need to check if the on board battery charger is working, when on hhok up to cool you fridge the mains power should charge your leisure battery and give you power to run the lights as well. styart off finding where the fuse box for the mains power is there should be some little switches probably grey in colour with little black levers they should all be in the same position usually upwards, quite often the fridge will be on a seperate swithch to the battery charger.
do you have a switch panel with a picture of the van one way and the cab the other that is so you can choose which battery to use for you power. In pratice it is not a good idea to use the switch turned towards the cab or engine as this could flatten the engine battery but you could use it to check what is going on. Do you have a manual or electric step the switch with the orange light could be for that. Hopefully someone with a Hymer will come along and help you. In the mean time see if you switch panel has a name on it and any other markings?


----------



## buzz7639 (Jul 20, 2005)

Just had a very similar problem with my S510 the merc version of yours, after many hours of checking, it turned out to be two faults one was the printed circuit board at the back of the fridge the second was a fault in the elektroblock unit.

first job is to check all the fuses and get your both your vehicle and leisure batteries checked out, if you don't have any luck contact me via personal message and Ill talk you through what I did.


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you to the two responses about my power, It was because of these that I think I have found the problem only today after my trip away, the power failed on my second day and I eventually found the fuse box and No 4 fuse is blown, the manual tells me this is for the battery charger! So hopefully when I find where to get one of these fuses from it should illuminate the problem.


----------



## Focusgirl (Mar 3, 2010)

*power*

Well, I have ordered the necessary fuse, and spares I might add! So could you tell me when this is done do I still have to have the power switch in the van turned on?


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello Focusgirl

My Hymer is a just a few years younger but works as follows:-

If not connected to the mains electricity AND not switched on the main switch ("haupschalter" in German), the things that should work are
electric step, entrance light (kitchen light in my case) , boiler.

When switched ON at the main switch all the other electrics work as well i.e. habitation lights, water pump.

If mains electricity is connected the 2 situations above also apply, but in addition the fridge and any 3 pin sockets will always work . Also both the vehicle & leisure batteries receive some charge.


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

I've got a 1993 Hymer. I think that when you replace your fuse, all will be solved. Ours is always plugged into the mains and everything works but when we unplug everything works as well - it's the german way.


----------

